
Show HN: Website for daily reading practice for GRE test takers - Raj7k
Hey everyone, I have created a website called
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;preparingforgre.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;preparingforgre.com</a> for daily reading practice to
help with reading comprehension and vocabulary.
I had prepared for GRE and felt that this kind of a
website was missing so I wanted to start this project
I&#x27;ll be grateful for any feedback and will work on
improving the site.
======
WheelsAtLarge
Nice job. Think about adding a place where you can select the words you want
to practice. Or a word cloud with the words available to practice.

Also, the hardest part about using a site like this is using it on a regular
basis. Think about gamefying the site so the user feels a need to continue.

It's hard to suggest improvements unless you use the site on a regular basis
so you make sure you ask your users how to improve it since they are the ones
that would know best.

~~~
Raj7k
Sure, you points seems valid. We will implement them to improve the product.

------
darshantejani
Loved your website! Simple and to the point!

~~~
Raj7k
Thanks a lot. I am glad that you liked it.

